# Ramps



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I found my first wild onions today and they got me thinking of ramps ... ... We do not have them here but I do at my parents house.:2thumb: (I need to check and see if you can buy ramp seeds???:scratch)

Cut cleaned ramps in one-inch pieces. 
Parboil in plain water. 
While ramps are boiling, fry bacon in large iron skillet to point just before they become crisp. 
Cut bacon in pieces. 
Drain parboiled ramps and place in hot bacon fat. 
Season with salt and pepper to taste; fry until done. 
Serve garnished with boiled eggs, sliced.

Ramps are often cooked without boiling

Cooking Ramps


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok. I followed the link but still don't know. What is a ramp? :scratch


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here you go Uncle Joe ... a little info on Ramps. 

Ramps or Wild Leek


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. Leeks I know. I never heard the term ramps. Thanks.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I LOVE ramps!! Have you tried ramp salt or the pickled ramps? I buy some everytime I make it to Beverly, WV.


----------

